# التدفئة المركزية بكل جوانبها وحساباتها مشروع كامل



## المتكامل (9 يناير 2010)

الى كل مهندس و مهتم بموضوع التدفئة المركزية اقدم اليكم مشروع كامل مع كافة حساباته و مخططاته وهو مشروع تم تنفيذه وارجوا ان يفيد الجميع .


----------



## سمير شربك (9 يناير 2010)

ولكن أين المشروع


----------



## has2006 (9 يناير 2010)

شكلو نسي او في اشوية مشاكل في رفع الملف


----------



## المتكامل (9 يناير 2010)

*لا ما نسيت*

لا يا اخي لم انسى ولكن الموقع لم يسمح بتحميل الملفات كاملة اضررت الى تجزئتها ؟


----------



## المتكامل (9 يناير 2010)

*مخططات*

مخططات المشروع


----------



## mhmoodk (9 يناير 2010)

:77:

مشكوووووووووووووووووور
​


----------



## مؤيد غازي (11 يناير 2010)

شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## has2006 (11 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك
انا كنت بلتمسلك العذر
على كل الاحوال اقبل اعتذاري


----------



## اديب اديب (11 يناير 2010)

جزاكممممممممممممممممم الله خيرا


----------



## عليما (11 يناير 2010)

thnxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## egole (11 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك متى ينزل المشروع


----------



## عليما (11 مارس 2010)

thnxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Eng.Mo'ath (11 مارس 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية يا صديق


----------



## EnGmOhD (11 مارس 2010)

thaanx alot


----------



## kalosh (11 مارس 2010)

*جزاكممممممممممممممممم الله خيرا*​


----------



## ahmadmechanical (11 مارس 2010)

شكر جزيلا والى الامام


----------



## خضر رمال (1 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم 
وشكرا لمل قدمتموه من معلومات قيمة ومهمة


----------



## ziad alonaizat (7 أبريل 2010)

شكرا


----------



## pora (7 أبريل 2010)

فعلا مشروع متكامل من الاخ المتكامل


----------



## man on fire (7 أبريل 2010)

*جزاكممممممممممممممممم الله خيرا*


----------



## المتكامل (7 أبريل 2010)

اشكر مرور كافة الزملاء واتمنى الافادة للجميع


----------



## حسام جيرةالله (26 أبريل 2010)

مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## ammar-sl (26 أبريل 2010)

شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## zabusnina (8 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يالت تخبرنا بمصادرك التي قمت من خلالها بحساب انتقال الحرارة عبر الجدران يعني اي طريقة استخدمتها اشري الامريكية او سبسي الانجليزية مشكور


----------



## حماده محمد سامى (10 مايو 2010)

شكرا


----------



## *ملك الاحزان* (10 مايو 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mfmas (10 مايو 2010)

شكراً


----------



## issam.alhiti (11 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك والى الامام دوما


----------



## علاء معالي (11 مايو 2010)

شكرا


----------



## البوراصي (15 مايو 2010)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك تم تحميل الملفات وسأطلع عليها فيما بعد 
شكراً


----------



## هشام محمود حربى (15 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ibraheem6 (26 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ghassaa (26 مايو 2010)

والله شي قيم مشكور جدا


----------



## حازم نجم (26 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك شكرا


----------



## عمرو فاروق ربيع (7 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## alaa_84 (7 أغسطس 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## حسن مسلم (8 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## المتكامل (8 أغسطس 2010)

اشكر مرور الزملاء .........................


----------



## eng_ahm_moh (9 أغسطس 2010)

تسلم ايدك


----------



## lawlaw (9 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك
شاكرين


----------



## سمسم مشاكل (12 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور


----------



## حسام محمد (12 أغسطس 2010)

الف شكر الك يا معلم شي حلو كتير 
يعطيك العافية


----------



## match1_dz (12 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## sameh12 (4 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا لكن نتمنى منك تفاصيل أكثر حول كيف البدء بالمشروع وكيفية إختيار و حساب الإحمال الحرارية وعن مواد العزل المستخدمة للانابيب لأن هناك الكثير من الخيارات والمراجع حول هذا الموضوع و نيابة عن جميع طلاب الهندسة في مجال التدفئة شكرا


----------



## omar barakat (4 نوفمبر 2010)

*شكرا اخي الكريم*​


----------



## ابو عمر البغدادي (20 نوفمبر 2010)

اللهم اجلعه في ميزان حسسسسسسسسسسناته يارب انك سميع مجيب الدعوات
تحياتي 
اخوك 
العراقي


----------



## asd83 (3 مارس 2011)

حبيبي يابطل


----------



## goor20 (3 مارس 2011)

god bless you


----------



## معمارية اون لاين (4 مارس 2011)

شكرااا.


----------



## eehaboo (4 مارس 2011)

جاري التحميل ولي نقاش معك في المشروع..شكرا لك


----------



## يعقوبيان (9 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## welding eng (9 أبريل 2011)

الله يبارك لك وفيك


----------



## Ashraf Naeem (9 أبريل 2011)

شكرا على مجهودك


----------



## سقلين (31 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## goor20 (31 مايو 2011)

tnx


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (1 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك
مشكور


----------



## الطالب المسلم (17 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## love_you_2010 (3 سبتمبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاكم الله خيرا و زادكم وفرة في العلم و الرزق والرضا وانار بصيرتك*​


----------



## goor20 (3 سبتمبر 2011)

tnx


----------



## pora (4 سبتمبر 2011)

ياريت حسابات الغلايات


----------



## محمد صلاح العبد (4 سبتمبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## وائل البرعى (4 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng - mahmoud (4 سبتمبر 2011)

الف شكر لك يا اخى


----------



## م سامى زكى (4 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## WASAMKO (28 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## حمرى امام (5 أكتوبر 2011)

لك جزيل الشكر علي الموضوع الرائع


----------



## mustafatel (5 أكتوبر 2011)

Thanks brother


----------



## المتكامل (5 أكتوبر 2011)

اشكر جميع الزملاء و اتمنى الافادة لجميع .................


----------



## kenanzukimi (24 أكتوبر 2011)

ألف شكر يازميل


----------



## المهندس العدني3 (24 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم


----------



## علاء المشني (24 أكتوبر 2011)

تسلم يا ورده.


----------



## سيد محمد على (31 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد احمداحمد (31 أكتوبر 2011)

مشروع جميل ..............الف شكر


----------



## ameral_e7sas (31 أكتوبر 2011)

يعطيك العافيه اخوي المتكامل على الموضوع 
بس عندي استفسار الاوتوكاد عندك اي فيرجن 
لان المخططات مافتحت معي


----------



## abuhicham (1 ديسمبر 2011)

*شكرا اخي الكريم*​


----------



## mr_ahmed2406 (1 ديسمبر 2011)

جزززززززززززززززززززززاك الله كل خير


----------



## fadi kabes (1 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور أخي الكريم


----------



## مهندس علي جنيف (9 فبراير 2012)

مشكور اخي والله يبارك فيك


----------



## المتكامل (9 فبراير 2012)

اشكر كافة الزملاء على ردودهم واعتذر من كل من طلب مني طلب ولم اجبه شديد الاعتذار و بصدق لضيق الوقت ولكن ان شاء الله سوف ارد على كافة الطلبات ارجو قبول اعتذاري ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## ben_sala7 (15 فبراير 2012)

الله يباركلك


----------



## zroogaa (15 فبراير 2012)

مشكورين اخواني بارك الله فيكم ​


----------



## zroogaa (15 فبراير 2012)

مشكورين اخواني بارك الله فيكم


----------



## ugd7 (17 فبراير 2012)

اللهم سدد خطانا


----------



## I love Iraq (18 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك على هذا ىالمجهود الرائع


----------



## jabarin2008 (18 فبراير 2012)

مشكور اخينا على موضوعك الممتاز


----------



## sami ram (28 فبراير 2012)

الرجاء مساعدتي على كيفية حساب البويلر لتسخين الماء الحار للاشخاص يعني كم kwنحتاج


----------



## قيس مصطفى (5 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا أخي الكريم


----------



## محمد سعيد حسونة (5 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله . من فضل أى اخ فى الله أنيفيدنى فى ملفات كيفية تصميم الدكت بوضوح باللغة الإنجليزية أو العربية


----------



## المتكامل (5 نوفمبر 2012)

​اشكر جميع الزملاء على ردودهم واتمنى ان اكون وفقت بايصال المعلومة بشكل سلسل و مفيد


----------



## zabusnina (12 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا اسال الله ان يضعه في ميزان حساناتك


----------



## fuadmidya (17 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmedmosa1973 (17 ديسمبر 2012)

thanks very good file


----------



## nofal (17 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## المتكامل (17 ديسمبر 2012)

اشكر جميع الزملاء على الردود واتمنى التوفيق للجميع


----------



## حمزةعمار (5 فبراير 2013)

مشكور ياأخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا وحسنات مقدار كل حرف كتبته


----------



## kartouch (5 فبراير 2013)

اعدكم بان اقدم دورة كاملة عن التدفئة المركزية 
حساب و تخطيط
تركيب
تحكم الالي و دوائر الكهرباء


----------



## القمر الذهبى (7 فبراير 2013)

*شكرا لك أخى الكريم على مشاركتك الرائعة*​


----------



## salaimeh (4 مارس 2013)

عندي مشكلة في بويلر التدفئه(طبعا شبكة تدفئه جديده
)..اثناء استلامي (مشروع جديد)لشبكة التدفئه الجديده لاحظت ان درجة حرارة البويلر تنخفض بسرعه كبيره.وهذا يجعل البويلر يفصل ومن ثم يعمل بعد 2-3 دقائق؟؟ ارجو منكم الافاده
طبعا قدرة البويلر 75000kcal ونوع الحاقه بينتون st 133 ka والمحابس جميعا مفتوحه


----------



## ismael2 (6 مارس 2013)

شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## areegfb (29 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك.. مشكوووور


----------



## أشرف الطحلاوى (19 مايو 2013)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## wael nesim (19 مايو 2013)

الف شكر ليك يا هندسىة


----------



## Sam_109 (27 يونيو 2013)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور اخي


----------



## thaer11 (17 يوليو 2022)

thanks


----------

